# RV Maintainence and Repair



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Looking to the future of long term cruising/fulltiming I really have my sights set on an RV about the 10 metre range. Although I have a limited mechanical knowledge I do have a concern as to available maintainence and/or repairs when out on the road. How do members deal with this issue when touring 'Europe' long term as opposed to being in the UK. I have in mind the difficulty of dealing with US spec engines and fittings.

Thanks

John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Freetochat diesels RV's use mainly Cat and Cummins neither of which you should have any problem getting spares for in europe. They are used in lorries, construction, static applications and boats.

The petrol GM's and Ford's are different, as I doubt many manufactures use these large petrol engines for any reason in europe. So most spares have to come from the states, either direct or through someone like Linda or Duncan. Even then I would think most parts would be with you within 7 days.

As there is quite a large base of RV's in the uk most common fittings are available for the coach part, ie water heaters, lights, awnings etc. Anything specific to your coach would probably have to come from the states.

Olley


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I suppose looking at it logically, it is just as easy getting a part dispatched from the US as it is from a European manufacturer. I doubt that dealerships carry that many spares even for European models, so that would also need to be sourced.

Decisions, decisions!

I suppose there is always this apprehension when looking off the main route in what is for me a major purchase.


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Having owned a European MH and now an American RV I have been surprised how easy it is to get hold of the normal service parts for an RV and in a reasonable amount of time, i.e. front brake pads 3 days.

Even the few "strange items" that a UK dealer would find hard to obtain for a European MH, have been obtained from the States in a reasonable amount of time.

Like most things if they are serviced and maintained at regular intervals, the chances of a breakdown are reduced.


----------

